# What is their secret??



## jass (Jun 21, 2006)

How do those GORGEOUS girls, always seem to get the shiny shiny hair??? please someone enlighten me


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah, I'd like to know too hahah


----------



## LVA (Jun 21, 2006)

a good shampoo and conditioner. Air dry hair .. .a good leave - in conditioner ..

btw - what do u mean by good lookin girls ? not so good lookin girls have bad hair ? sorri .. lil confused


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 21, 2006)

I know what you mean!! Some womens' hair just seems to glow practically.... I wish I knew what products they were using....


----------



## LVA (Jun 21, 2006)

i still don't get it



click! All of these MuT girls have awesome hair!!

NYangel (Janelle) has one of the best hair ever!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 21, 2006)

Aww... thanks hun!! lol I don't always think its so 'wonderful'.. but thank you! lol I just try to be gentle to it, and using HealthySexyHair products helps. I also use ceramic brushes and a ceramic/ionic dryer. They sell shine sprays that help add lots of shine, just go easy on them because too much can look greasy.


----------



## jass (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* a good shampoo and conditioner. Air dry hair .. .a good leave - in conditioner .. 
btw - what do u mean by good lookin girls ? not so good lookin girls have bad hair ? sorri .. lil confused








Hahahahahaha no not at all the point hahahahahaha I mean the girls who look absolutely flawless to the point that you almost want to hate them, for no real reason. THOSE girls. 
Not that all beautiful girls have great hair or all ugly girls have bad hair. It's just those girls always seem to have really shiny hair.

I air dry my hair most of the time and it never looks that great.


----------



## LVA (Jun 22, 2006)

did u check NYAngel's profile pic ... her hair is gorgeous and shiny!! It's all in the products



. She suggested some products to me and i'm loving my hair right now!! I raved about it here 

I think i know what u mean now. I used to wonder how girls around me has such great hair and i joined MuT and figured it out

I realize my hair isn't as great as Janelle's but i'm just starting to treat it better. I used to have the worse hair in the world from blow drying useing cheap flat irons, etc ...


----------



## Andi (Jun 22, 2006)

wow Kim you have AWESOME hair!!!! I love it straight, although your curls are so perfect too. I think IÂ´m gonna have to tread the thread about JanelleÂ´s product suggestion now

oh and btw Janelle, I LOVE your new avatar!! so cool and sexy. yeehaw !


----------



## Lia (Jun 22, 2006)

I want to try it too!!! My hair now isn't quite "decided" on what he (or it, it's funny because hair in portuguese is a masculine word - everything on latin languages is a he or a she, and now my hair is behaving like a stubborn he) wants to be , if straight , curly or wavy , and he's not on his better conditions. I'll try to see if there's some of that Healthysexyhair products on ebay, to see if my wallet can afford it


----------



## Maude (Jun 22, 2006)

Kim, your hair is so perfect! It looks very healthy and just nice!! And I love your new av Janelle!


----------



## Salope (Jun 22, 2006)

Janelle I love your new avatar. You look hot!

Where can I find HealthySexy products?


----------



## LVA (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm lovin' the new avatar too Janelle. U look hot.

in salons. I got mine @ 1 of the salon in the mall


----------



## lavender (Jun 22, 2006)

You hair is really beautiful Kim! I love it with the curls and without!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* did u check NYAngel's profile pic ... her hair is gorgeous and shiny!! It's all in the products



. She suggested some products to me and i'm loving my hair right now!! I raved about it here I think i know what u mean now. I used to wonder how girls around me has such great hair and i joined MuT and figured it out

I realize my hair isn't as great as Janelle's but i'm just starting to treat it better. I used to have the worse hair in the world from blow drying useing cheap flat irons, etc ...





i'm jelous with your hair, looks great.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 23, 2006)

a clarifying shampoo, a hair mask once a week....

but the main one i think is the fact that i dont use/own a hair dryer. i let my hair dry naturally always.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 23, 2006)

Have you tried gloss drops? They work well. Don't use too much though, because it will make your hair look oily!


----------



## michko970 (Jun 23, 2006)

I know what you mean, and I too am envious. Like all of the others that have already posted, I agree it is probably great products.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 23, 2006)

i saw this girl one time, she was a total stranger but she had the most beautiful hair i had ever seen. it was long, dark brown hair..very glossy and shiny..lol. anyway, i asked her what she used, and she said she used l'oreal vive hair mask everytime she washed, instead of a conditioner. and i haven't tried this yet, but her hair was amazing.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 23, 2006)

conditioning, glossing products...


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jun 23, 2006)

I love NYAngel's hair..............its beautiful


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 24, 2006)

awww! ty guys!!




and LOL about the avatar... I just changed it before reading this... I thought it looked stupid... lol I'll see If I have another 'yee haw' shot thats not so 'in your face' lol


----------



## zgreatscot (Jul 3, 2006)

a good hairbrush - like a mason pearson - makes my hair smooth and satiny


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Jul 3, 2006)

wow, your hair is absolutely fabulous! Which products did Janelle suggest??? I am so afraid about that! In fact I treated my hair so bad (always bleached it), but now I will BEGIN to heal it with good products in the hope to get almost a little percent of Janelles perfect hair! ;-)


----------



## saramy (Jul 3, 2006)

I have naturally curly hair. Naturally curly hair can become quite frizzy and dry. I use Infusium leave in treatment each time I wash. Then I get about a quarter size of BIOSILK silk therapy and apply it evenly to my wet hair. IT works wonders!!! It really adds a lot of shine to my hair. I also use it on my daughters hair, she has normal straight, wavy hair and it makes her hair shine so so much. You just have to be careful not to put too much or it will leave your hair looking oily. It can be a little pricey but trust me, if you want your hair to appear healthier and shinier, than its worth it. To me anyway.


----------



## shockn (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes! BIOSILK!!! The silk therapy is a bit pricey but I get a big bottle for about 30 bucks and it lasts a good while since you only use a tiny amount each day. It makes your hair shiney AND sooo soft



Their hairspray works nicely with it too


----------



## rfilippo (Jul 4, 2006)

A good shampoo and conditioner. Heat shield like Matrix Sleek Look iron smoother and shine serum . I have Kiwi coloreflector and just bought Kendra silkening gloss. I just had my hair dresser do a shine rinse. It only lasts a little while.

Rfilippo


----------



## rehnuma (Jul 4, 2006)

WOW KIM!!! UR HAIR IS AWSOME!!! M lukin fer tht healthy sexy hair conditioner and shampoo.



. Stupid BD ppl they dont have it here...


----------



## Nox (Jul 4, 2006)

There is no secret. Always use acidic products. Period. Alkaline products lift the cuticle, leaving the hair shaft jagged, hence, less light reflected. If you are blonde, you will never appear to have as shiny a mane of hair as someone who has dark hair...it's how the eye percieves the light reflected and absorbed.

Also, some heads only grow hair shafts with cuticles slightly askew. Some people can have sheen, instead of shine (those with natural kinks and little curls). If you have fine hair, it will be more difficult for it to shine unless slightly oiled. Coarse (thick) haired people have a much easier time with that. If you rinse the conditioner off with cold water instead of warm, the hair will be shinier. Likewise, if you use the cool blast to quickly graze your hair after you've used the hot air on your hair dryer, your hair will shine... that's the only reason why someone invented that little blue/grey trigger on it.

You can cheat and use a silicon hair gloss too. I think "IC" makes some good ones. Stay away from the products that are alcohol-based, it will kill any chance you had of having the shiniest hair that day. But hair with too much product might shine at first, and become dull very quickly because air particulates like to stick to it, especially if it is pertroleum based.


----------



## milkauvence (Jul 5, 2006)

i just bought Pantene's new Ice Shine Conditioner... I love it! Super shiney and extra soft!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2006)

my hair is FAR from perfect... but thank you... (now you're making me blush damnit! lol) But the HealthySexyHair line is my favorite.



Really helps.


----------



## saramy (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* my hair is FAR from perfect... but thank you... (now you're making me blush damnit! lol) But the HealthySexyHair line is my favorite.



Really helps. Janelle....I just looked at your picture under your bio. Your hair is gorgeous. What do you use on your hair?


----------



## mintesa (Jul 5, 2006)

i have heard of Horse shampoo mane that actors use. is that true?

here is an article suggesting MANE.

im actually wondering to try this. but shipping to iceland is a little much.


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 6, 2006)

This post was heaven sent. I just ran out of my shampoo and need a new one. I am going to try that healthy sexy hair. Does back to basics work for a good shine too? Also what are your other fav healthy sexy hair products besides the shampoo and conditioner? Also I've used Mane and Tail and didn't notice any diffrence to tell ya the truth.


----------



## LVA (Jul 6, 2006)

I've never tried anything else from that line (healthysexyhair) but Janelle has used a variety of things from them and she loves them all


----------



## mintesa (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ashley1* Also I've used Mane and Tail and didn't notice any diffrence to tell ya the truth. thanx for the info


----------



## ManiacChick2323 (Jul 9, 2006)

I shampoo the top part comdition everything and let air dry. I stuck straight hair so i don't use anything really except a little moose unless I curled it then I have to use a ton of hairspray


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, Kim's hair is awesome! So is Janelle's, Leila's, and Thais'! One day I'll be there too! There's lots of lovely MuTers with great looking hair! No idea what their secrets are, but it's looking like HealthySexyHair is the key *lol* I'm jumping on the band wagon ASAP there!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 9, 2006)

Its about using the right shampoo and condtioner. Find a goo mosturizing shampoo and condtioner. Also a shien product, serum, spray. Whaola Shine! Bisoilk, Chi Silk Infusion, Redken Heat Glide, Healthy Sexy Smoothier Tonic, FF Gloss gives amazing shine. Also Oil helps alot, A lot. And its not bad for your hair.


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Another great shine spray is Kendra's Platinum Silkening Mist. It smells great isn't heavy and leaves a super nice shine that doesn't make you look greasy. I also like to use Bed Head's Afterparty in my hair while it's damp and when I blow dry it the shine is really great. I've noticed I get shinney hair when I blow dry though and with so many new dryers out there many have a cool air option so you aren't using heat to do all the work it's kind a nice!


----------



## chic_chica (Jul 11, 2006)

Hope i'm not sounding to conceited or anything...but the one thing i take pride in is my hair. I use matrix shampoo and conditioner together with their hair creme. Don't by drugstore brands...spend ur money and buy salon hair products....its really worth it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 11, 2006)

i'd say some really expensive shampoo and conditioner. and lots and lots of other hair products!


----------



## Smiley604 (Jul 29, 2006)

Has anyone tried the new Pantene 'Ice' collection? I just heard about it yesterday and its suppose to make your hair seriously shiny almost immediately. I would love to hear from anyone who has tried it.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Smiley604* Has anyone tried the new Pantene 'Ice' collection? I just heard about it yesterday and its suppose to make your hair seriously shiny almost immediately. I would love to hear from anyone who has tried it. I have heard from others that the condtioner gives a lot of shine.


----------



## VanessaEMS (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with chic chica. In my experience, drugstore brands aren't good for my hair.

I know that Paula Bugeon (sp? the lady who wrote Don't Go Shopping for Hair Care Products Without Me) says they all have basically the same ingredients weither drugstore or salon brand. But when I use drugstore products my hair looks like terrible.

Not sure why.


----------



## loneliness (Sep 10, 2006)

Girl, shine sprays work pretty good


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 10, 2006)

I have long thick curly hair, really really healthy and shiny. I avoid products or shampoos with 'cones'. I don't color or perm it. I never blow dry my hair. Most weeks only wash it 3 times (it stays clean)

I do sometimes straighten it and run a flat iron over it and if I do that I do see more damage.

I think it's also luck, I have strong nails that grow well - isn't that related to hair.

Anyway hairdressers always freak out about how healthy my hair is.


----------



## Lia (Sep 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *libbycopeland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have long thick curly hair, really really healthy and shiny. I avoid products or shampoos with 'cones'. I don't color or perm it. I never blow dry my hair. Most weeks only wash it 3 times (it stays clean)
I do sometimes straighten it and run a flat iron over it and if I do that I do see more damage.

I think it's also luck, I have strong nails that grow well - isn't that related to hair.

Anyway hairdressers always freak out about how healthy my hair is.

You're a lucky gal



And the nail thing probably has something related with hair too, since both are made of keratin


----------



## Barbette (Sep 10, 2006)

Getting all your vitamins, don't underestimate the nutritional effect on your hair and nails!!

I take b12, iron pills, multi vitamine and Q-tine.


----------

